# What are the affects of IC Valve Removal?



## fateful_one (Dec 12, 2010)

I am about to have a resection done and will lose my ileo-cecal valve.  

Only recently have I read things about the after affects of this removal, which I hope are incorrect. My doctor mention nothing about it to me.

So - 

Has anyone here had this removed already?  
Are there permenant changes in your BM's?
Do you have issues with gas?
Are you permanently taking antibotics?
Did your doctor discuss it with you?


----------



## e13 boy (Dec 12, 2010)

I said goodbye to my ileo-cecal valve over 12 years ago,following right side hemi colectomy.I had permenant Dir'h,but no issues with gas.I've never taken antibiotics for this problem.My consultant never told me anything about how it would affect my bowel function(or much about CD!).
A week after the op whilst still in hospital a senior registrar Dr (grade below consultant) told me i would have 'loose motions' for the rest of my life.
She was spot on.i have had to take loperamide ever since.

e13 boy Serovera amp,loperamide(due to short bowel)


----------



## fateful_one (Dec 12, 2010)

*What do you attribute to causing the D?*



e13 boy said:


> I said goodbye to my ileo-cecal valve over 12 years ago,following right side hemi colectomy.I had permenant Dir'h,but no issues with gas.I've never taken antibiotics for this problem.My consultant never told me anything about how it would affect my bowel function(or much about CD!).
> A week after the op whilst still in hospital a senior registrar Dr (grade below consultant) told me i would have 'loose motions' for the rest of my life.
> She was spot on.i have had to take loperamide ever since.
> 
> e13 boy Serovera amp,loperamide(due to short bowel)


Do you think the permanent D is from having the valve removed, or from removal of the right-side colon?


----------



## e13 boy (Dec 12, 2010)

Good question!
This is only my opinion,but i think the permanent D is due to removal of the right - side colon.
In the days before the web i read many books about CD.One of them was Primary Care Medicine by Allan H.Gorrol & Albert G.Mulley.
In the sections about resections they state;
'The loss of bowel,especiallythe right colon,can lead to disabling postsurgical D'
Hence,having to use loperamide.
In the summer of 2008 i had another resection as the CD was severe again despite being on various drugs.
Thankfully now i am in 100% remission & lead a normal life

e13 boy Serovera amp,loperamide(due to short bowel)


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 12, 2010)

Roo had a Right Hemicolectomy 4 & 1/2 years ago and she also has short bowel syndrome. I think many cases of chronic diarrhoea are a result of not only the ileo-caecal valve being removed but removal of the adjacent terminal ileum. This is where 95% of bile salts are reabsorbed and hence the inability to do this causes diarrhoea. Many people find Questran helpful or as in e13 boy's case, Imodium. As is always the case everyone is different and Roo found neither of these medications to be helpful, she eventually found, that for her, natural Psyllium husks worked very well. 

She has been in remission since her surgery and has never had to take antibiotics.

Dusty.


----------



## archie (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi I had 1 foot of small bowel (terminal ileum including the IC valve and a little of the large colon) removed 3 weeks ago and was pretty worried about this myself before surgery.   After the surgery I didn't go to the loo for 6 days and after 3 days of laxatives finally went!!! I had looser stools for the week after and since then BM have pretty much returned to normal once a day and not diarrhea (although I never suffered with diarrhea before the surgery).  I was able to pass gas the day after surgery.  If I drink alcohol they tend to be a bit looser but again that was the same for me before the surgery.  

I have been taken off all medication which is the best advantage of the surgery and I do not need to take any antibiotics.  I'm on a low residual diet for 6 weeks but i've been able to eat meat etc with not too much bother ( I'm still a little wary of somethings in case it makes me glog up as I def don't want a blockage!!!).  I'm still early days so all this could change but fingers crossed that won't happen.  If you want any more infor re: the surgery just ask


----------



## tpd320 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had mine removed last year.  It took about a month after the surgery, but I have normal bowel movements now.  Just have to give ur body some time to retrain itself and all should return to normal.  Or at least in my case it did.


----------



## Zalanicht (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone here had this removed already? - _I`ve had 28 cm of bowel removed including my Ileum and valve._
Are there permenant changes in your BM's? - _My bowel movements have returned to normal since the surgery._
Do you have issues with gas? - _When I get gas I get a little pain I`m guessing cause of the pressure on the anastomosis area._
Are you permanently taking antibotics? -  _No_
Did your doctor discuss it with you? - _My surgeon went over it a little bit but it came down to I only had a foot removed so I most likely would not have a problem with short bowel syndrome._


----------



## RedReiner (Dec 13, 2010)

I am really really new to the surgery discussions on this, the last stupid surgeon that spoke to me told me that If I had surgery, resection whatever I would have to have an ostomy bag for the rest of my life... my CD is in the Ileum, so if I have to have a resection I would not need to have a bag just because they removed it??? ..this was also the same surgeon who had his nurse call me and tell me to go elsewhere because my disease was to complicated for his hospital and that they couldnt help me if I showed up again....


----------



## e13 boy (Dec 13, 2010)

Please get yourself another opinion asap.
In the months after my 2nd resection two Dr's told me i would probably never have a normal bowel function or a formed stool ever again.They were both 100% wrong.
I visit the bathroom average once a day & the BM is perfect.

e13 boy Serovera AMP Loperamide(due to short bowel)


----------



## fateful_one (Dec 13, 2010)

*Awesome!*

It sounds like most everyone has returned to normal BM's and thats awesome!  For those whom have not returned to normal: Do you have to take imodium or other medicines like a maintainence drug or only as needed? 

I am going to ask my surgical nurse tomorrow about the valve some more...and about my epideral.  I am happy about getting it, but kinda scared too. 

Thank you all for replying.  Cheers!


----------



## fateful_one (Dec 13, 2010)

*ahhh*



RedReiner said:


> I am really really new to the surgery discussions on this, the last stupid surgeon that spoke to me told me that If I had surgery, resection whatever I would have to have an ostomy bag for the rest of my life... my CD is in the Ileum, so if I have to have a resection I would not need to have a bag just because they removed it??? ..this was also the same surgeon who had his nurse call me and tell me to go elsewhere because my disease was to complicated for his hospital and that they couldnt help me if I showed up again....


Yes, second opinion!!!  Maybe try a medical center that specializes in IBD and colrectal surgery.  Do you live near a major city?


----------



## fateful_one (Dec 13, 2010)

*how has ur recovery gone?*



archie said:


> Hi I had 1 foot of small bowel (terminal ileum including the IC valve and a little of the large colon) removed 3 weeks ago and was pretty worried about this myself before surgery.


Hello Alice - Sounds like you and I have two things in common.  Never having a problem w/ D and having the same parts and lengths removed 

How has your recover been?  Are you fatigued still?  Are you up and around or still lounging on the couch/bed?  Any advice/tips you have on post-op recovery would be great.

Thank You!


----------



## RedReiner (Dec 14, 2010)

fateful_one said:


> Yes, second opinion!!!  Maybe try a medical center that specializes in IBD and colrectal surgery.  Do you live near a major city?


I see a GI doc tomorrow. I will ask him. the surgeon at death valley was an idiot...gut instinct told me he was stupid as soon as he opened his mouth. and he does colorectal surguries, I think he just likes to take things out and not fix anything...your an experiment to him. from what I am reading here, its not something that you have to have just because you had a resection. I have some hope now....thank you!


----------



## archie (Dec 14, 2010)

fateful_one said:


> Hello Alice - Sounds like you and I have two things in common.  Never having a problem w/ D and having the same parts and lengths removed
> 
> How has your recover been?  Are you fatigued still?  Are you up and around or still lounging on the couch/bed?  Any advice/tips you have on post-op recovery would be great.
> 
> Thank You!


Hi, glad to be of some use!! recover has been good I had an epidural though and would be very reluctant to have another one, the actual surgery pain wasn't that bad but the epidural gave me more problems. I take it your having it for pain relief after the surgery and your still having a GA?? they had real problems getting it in in the first place then the night after surgey it hit a nerve and I couldn't wait to get it out.  

I was able to eat the following day although it did feel like having a gastric band fitted as 2 mouthfuls and I was full up (unfortunately thats not the case now!!).  I have 2 small kids so unfortunately lying around post op wasn't an option and now i'm in the 3rd week i'm pretty much able to do most things except drive.  The scar feels a wee bit tender and I get the odd sharp pain at the anastomosis site but nothing that requires pain killers.  I still get a wee bit light headed and find I have to eat little and often or the bl sugar levels drop quickly.  I am still tired and don't know if this is anything to do with B12 levels (i'm getting my bl tested this fri).  I also suffered bad headaches and restless muscles post surgery but I think thats due to coming off the steroids, they've since settled.

The only main pain I suffered was the shoulder tip pain post surgery due to the anaesthetic, it was sore and is a common complaint of laparoscopic surgery my advice is to walk walk and walk some more and take every pain relief on offer.  I also had a wee bit of trouble with the larger wound as it still hasn't healed completely I have to keep going to the health centre to get it re-dressed but all in all I'm glad I had it done and it was nowhere near as bad as I thought.  It was a 3 hr procedure and it really does take a good 3-4 weeks to feel better as it is major surgery so do put your feet up and let everyone run round after you without feeling guilty.  Good luck and if you want any more info or graphic detail just ask.


----------



## kenny (Dec 23, 2010)

Has anyone here had this removed already?  
Yes

Are there permenant changes in your BM's?
No

Do you have issues with gas?
sometimes

Are you permanently taking antibotics?
no

Did your doctor discuss it with you?
yes


So here is the spheal I got. There is a common artery that supplies the cecum and terminal ilium. The artery gets cut off and you can't leave any tissue that is maintained by that artery because it will die. The surgeries many of us have are vary similar because of this. 

The thing I have asked about on here is how well people understand the urge to defecate. Sounds weird I know but I feel like I poop from my anastomosis and not like I did before. It is still ok, I just need to sit longer and try to help the movement without straining. I think I lost some of the smooth muscle flexibility. I never really got much feedback when I tried to talk about it. Most people just talk about D which I only get when I eat to adventurously anymore.


----------

